# Modular Benchwork?



## Hanger (Oct 5, 2009)

I live in a condo, and due to divorce am renting. However I want to move forward with model trains, but the floor is not very handy for me. 

Are there anything being sold that I can fit out of a door when I end up moving? I am not sure how long I will be here, so asking for some help here.

Thanks


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Like you, I am new to this hobby. But reading through this forum I have gotten a lot of good ideas.

For instance, I am putting up an N scale layout right now(the HO stuff is waiting for the garage to be cleared.)

I'm putting my N scale layout on a 30X80 hollow core door.
Perhaps you could use two doors and hinge them in the middle for an HO layout. That way you could fold it up and carry it through the door when you move.

Jody


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TulsaFlyer said:


> Like you, I am new to this hobby. But reading through this forum I have gotten a lot of good ideas.
> 
> For instance, I am putting up an N scale layout right now(the HO stuff is waiting for the garage to be cleared.)
> 
> ...



Thats a good size for N. Mine was 33x48 and I got quite a bit on it.
Soon I will expand it since I got more N in now.
One of these decade's! 
You also can make it like a hide a bed on the wall. You can fit a 4x8 and make it fold up into the wall. No need to cut the wall just frame it out.
I will try to find a picture of one for you.

I like the idea of folding it up to carry on to the new place.

Google for N gauge in coffee tables too. Might be what you need till you get settled in a permanent place.


----------

